# Auger Lube in Canada



## nanook (Dec 11, 2014)

Gosh you would think this stuff is heroin as it is terribly hard to find in Canada. On second thought heroin is much easier.

I have spent a lot of internet time trying to find Lubriplate products (in this case the Mag-1 specified lube as well as some of their other products that look interesting) at the retail level here. The Canadian distributor pointed me to two vendors who he said offered retail - but they do not.

I can wait and get it stateside when I go but that won't be until spring.

Alright so then if I can't get Lubriplate there must be similar type product, 1 or 0 or 00 in EP - well not that I can find.

All I can readily find are all the generic type greases at NAPA and Canadian Tire. NAPA guy said he would look to see what he can find but wrote down my request on a scrap of paper and I haven't heard back in a week so I would imagine that scrap is long gone and he's not doing any checking.

So here I am in the largest urban area in Canada with millions of consumers stacked up around me like cord wood and I cannot find a retailer who supplies a wide range of grease products.

Maybe I missed it do we have an embargo on importing the stuff or maybe we don't need it since we lube everything with maple syrup or french fry grease?

Seriously I guess it's me and I'm just not looking in the right place.

I went to a Toro dealer and he said we use this and gave me a bottle of Alvania EP (now called Shell Gladus according to what I have been able to find) which seems as close as I am going to get here to the recommended lube.

Fellow Canadians - have some pity on a countryman and share you illicit connection of a Lubriplate dealer would ya????

and one more thing - MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if it is a TORO 2 STAGE run 80-90 gear oil. no sin stuff.


----------



## nanook (Dec 11, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> if it is a TORO 2 STAGE run 80-90 gear oil. no sin stuff.


 The manual for my year 'blower says not to use gear oil but Mag 1 or similar.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I've had a few 521's and the gearboxes always have some kind of crappy grease and I always put gear lube in them. I just don't have the energy to rip it all apart, clean it and re-pack it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it's like a grease it's likely "00" grease. It's what is used in riding mower transmissions as it's almost an oil and flows well but isn't "liquid". Unlike grease that won't flow well when it's cold the 00 moves around and protects.

When it comes to gear oil it depends on if there are any yellow metal parts in the gearbox. If there are then you should stick with a GL4 as the GL5 can over time damage yellow gears (Brass/Bronze).

Info here: http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1674043

If you need to use a GL4 there are synthetic GL4s that would be safe to use with yellow metal gears.
http://www.pennzoil.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Pennzoil+Synthetic+75S-90+GL-4+GL-5+ALL.pdf


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If it's like a grease it's likely "00" grease. It's what is used in riding mower transmissions as it's almost an oil and flows well but isn't "liquid". Unlike grease that won't flow well when it's cold the 00 moves around and protects.
> 
> When it comes to gear oil it depends on if there are any yellow metal parts in the gearbox. If there are then you should stick with a GL4 as the GL5 can over time damage yellow gears (Brass/Bronze).
> 
> ...


Interesting info... thanks!


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Outboard motor lower unit grease is what I use in my gear box,it's safe to yellow metal.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Great Idea
Sid
Oh Yeah Merry Christmas


----------



## 346xp (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey merry christmas, nanook, I've got a 20 litter pail of 00 grease at work, I can pull a litre or so out if you want. I'm about 45 mins west of Toronto


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

have you called your local snowblower shops?? im betting places that sell blowers using 00 grease wil have 00 grease on hand .. you know.. warrantee stuff


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Would this website be of any help?
http://http://www.lubricants.com/BuyersGuide/Grease/LubriplateMAG-1.php


----------



## timreefer (Nov 28, 2014)

*auger lube*

Hi Nanook, I found this at tractor supply Co. I 'm not sure if this is grease that can be used. Maybe someone here knows. I need some for ariens gearcase.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you can use that but i would get the ariens stuff. if you decide to use a substitute, make sure it will not damage yellow metals


----------



## nanook (Dec 11, 2014)

346xp said:


> Hey merry christmas, nanook, I've got a 20 litter pail of 00 grease at work, I can pull a litre or so out if you want. I'm about 45 mins west of Toronto


 Thank you! I may just take you up on that offer to buy some if I can get out on the west side of the GTA.

To the other posters who have volunteered links to sources unfortunately my "supply" problems seem to stem from the fact I am in Canada - the links offered are to US retail sources. This stuff is considered hazardous material and there is not really a cost effective way to ship smaller amounts to up here.

I did go to omy local Toro dealer and the is who gave me the Alvinia grease that he says he puts in "everything". According to what I have read though it is an"EP2" and I am trying to find a 1, 0 or 00 EP.


I have gallons of gear oil from my other hobby of running vintage outboards (whose gearboxes tend to be as leaky as a snowblower's probably) but want to stick with grease for my snowblower.

Come warmer weather I may decide to take the gear box apart, give it a good cleaning as my guess based on the current residue on the plug is that someone has used some kind of garden variety white lithium in there at some point as it looks pretty dried up. They probably ran into the same challenges as I did and being less stubborn decided to use what they had on hand.

I guess I will stop by a Ariens dealer to see their product.

Thanks for all the replys to date.

Go hard at those leftovers gents, my moto when it comes to turkey and fixin's is eat until you're sleepy!


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

I passed by my local Canadian Tire today and got a 1L jug of standard (non-synthetic) 80W90 multi-purpose gear oil for $6.99... I'll be doing a gearbox oil change over the week-end.

It's not on their website for some reason (therefore no link) but it's on the shelves at the stores. I've put that stuff in the front diff of my 4x4 Ford truck 10+ years ago and never changed it... still runs great. I'm sure it will do just fine in the Toro gearbox with the little relative use it will see (compared to my daily driver truck). No worries...


----------

